

Show HN: (Weekend Hack) Calendar 2013 for Android (8 Days) & iPhone (2 Days)  - desaiguddu

Hello all,<p>We hacked a small app for end of year. 
You can create Calendar with background images and set it as your Wallpaper.<p>iPhone : bit.ly/photocalendar
Android : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nuskhalabs.photocalendar.android
======
AngeloAnolin
Your description was likely copy pasted from the Apple app store to Google
Play.

<http://i46.tinypic.com/30urfvs.png>

